# Infinity Sentra?



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

I noticed some infinity's look like sentras! Sort of... my interior (seats) are shit, and door panels suck too. Do some infinity parts fit the sentra?


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

yea those are the p10s or something there is actually a section on this site for it, came with the sr20 and everything basically the b13 model se-r


----------



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

Excellent! I will be getting new seats!!


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

They are a lot more different then they are alike.........
Be careful what you purchase. MAKE SURE it fits before you just buy parts from them.


----------



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

If I can make 89 prelude seats fit into a pony, im sure I can fit infiniti seats into a nissan!!


----------



## live4snow (Jan 5, 2005)

The Infinity model is called the G20. It came with the 2.0 engine that is about the same as the SE-R but the transmissions are a little different. The Infinity tranny doesnt have Viscous Limited Slip like the SE-R does.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

live4snow said:


> The Infinity model is called the G20. It came with the 2.0 engine that is about the same as the SE-R but the transmissions are a little different. The Infinity tranny doesnt have Viscous Limited Slip like the SE-R does.


Wrong answer. I can not verify what came with the '91-'93.5 tranny. That is somewhat of an ongoing debate. But the '94-'96 Infiniti G20 base model did not come with VLSD, the G20t (touring edition) did come with VLSD as well as black leather Recaro style seats (similiar to the SE-R seats, but leather and drivers seat was electric).

The P10 chassis and suspension is completely different than the B13 chassis and suspension. The only major similarities is the SR20 engine.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

im pretty sure hes talking about if interior and exterior pieces will fit in his sentra, not just motor and tranny. I think it would be a good thing to try out though.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Infinity is Nissan people. Same way Honda owns Acura


----------



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

Ya I want a more comfotable car inside. I care not about modding the engine at all, just so the car runs well.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

there is a thread here thats called "parts???" look for that one and one of the members posted a link to a page where u can swap out/in G20 seats into ur Sentra by just usin' the rails.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Infinity is Nissan people. Same way Honda owns Acura


yeup, i'm with him. a g20 is a sentra with minor differences(engine, bells/whistles, etc). just like g35 and 350Z, same car but a few minor differences. (engine, bells/whistles, etc).


----------



## BadBoy91 (Jan 21, 2005)

i know G20 front seats dont fit B13 se-r's, but the back seat does and it looks pretty good too!


Jed118 said:


> I noticed some infinity's look like sentras! Sort of... my interior (seats) are shit, and door panels suck too. Do some infinity parts fit the sentra?


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Tavel said:


> yeup, i'm with him. a g20 is a sentra with minor differences(engine, bells/whistles, etc). just like g35 and 350Z, same car but a few minor differences. (engine, bells/whistles, etc).


Then you know nothing about Nissan.

The G20 and Sentra are completely different cars. Different chassis, different brakes, callipers, hubs, suspension, etc. The G20 (p10) actually shares more brake and hub components with the 240SX and Altima than the Sentra (b13)

And the G35 and 350Z actually share a similiar platform, but the G35 chassis is actually longer than the 350Z chassis.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

^^^

My man is right. Quit smokin' pot and browse through http://www.se-r.net for facts.


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

91sentra said:


> im pretty sure hes talking about if interior and exterior pieces will fit in his sentra, not just motor and tranny. I think it would be a good thing to try out though.


SErsiously .. lol they all getttin all into arguements of things they dont need to hahahahaha.. :loser: s :fluffy:


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

SeR.NisSUN said:


> SErsiously .. lol they all getttin all into arguements of things they dont need to hahahahaha.. :loser: s :fluffy:


G20 Seats...

It's already been done in B13's, NX's and B14's by several owners.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

making a statement like a g20 is a sentra with minor differences is almost like me saying camaro and a corvette are almost the same, just because some may have the same motor. the p10 & b13 chassis are completely different if you have ever taken the time to look at one it would be obvious. why don't we all make an agreement here, if you are going to answer someone's question, at least have some hint of facts in your response. lets not answer with what we heard from someone else, but a fact either from personal experience or from a reliable source, or at least a source at all  . the seats will fit, not too much else can be transferred from the p10 to b13.


----------

